# Hawk JointABILITY



## jasonallen (Dec 18, 2013)

Does any one know anything a bout the Hawk JointABILITY? It seems like it might be a great addition to my shop, but it also seems like I could do about as well using any straight edge with my router. I just wondered if anyone has one or has any thoughts. Also seems like I've seen similar products somewhere else that might be as good or better (cheaper)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It clamps the boards flat. I have never used one
but I've examined one or two and it is well made
and does the job. Worth the money.

Most hobby woodworkers don't have to deal with
the professional concern of getting near dead-straight
and square edges to run through an edgebander,
but believe me, it's trickier than you'd expect
with regular home shop machinery. These track
saws do a decent job but do leave saw marks here
and there. I think if you need to do long glue joints
and don't want to do it with a hand plane or 
setup extensions for a jointer machine, the Hawk
would be a good tool to have.


----------



## Heywood (Jun 8, 2014)

I purchased the jointability from the original maker, can't remember who it was now. I did not have room for a full size jointer and still don't. I really like the joint-a-bili-t and use it quite often. You can get a perfectly straight board without a lot of hassle. Just use a good router with a good bit, don't try to take too much off in one pass on you will have no issues with it.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks nicely made. I get by with a straight edge I run a flush cut router bit. I use double stick tape to attach the straight edge. I'm a bit cheap.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Where in Kan are you located? I have one that I would just give you. I will be heading down to Garden city area one of these days….


----------



## jasonallen (Dec 18, 2013)

That would be great if Lawrence is on your way.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Oh it is only 375 miles from Lawrence….


----------



## Knot_in_my_wood (Nov 22, 2013)

I have the 8' model and I've been using it for more than 10 years, possibly even 15. It works very well. I still have the three router bits that I purchased at the same time, the largest will remove 2" thickness! The thing is a beast. It's sturdy, but it's really heavy! When not in use I tilt it up on one end and tie it to one of my racks.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I use the factory edge of a sheet of MDF for my straight edge and a router for all jointing. Never owned a jointer machine and don't want one.


----------

